# Which Percussion Library for Staffpad?



## MadLad (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey fellow composers,

I have the complete Orchestra Tools Library now but I'm also considering getting a better percussion library than the staffpad stock one. Berlin Percussion doesn't seem to be that extensive which is why I thought I'll purchase CinePerc. Who here uses CinePerc and can tell me if it's any good?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kanter (Jan 18, 2021)

it is huge in every sense of the term.


----------



## MadLad (Jan 18, 2021)

Does it also have multiple mallets for marimba, vibraphone, etc.? And how does it blend with orchestra tools?


----------



## Kanter (Jan 18, 2021)

for the first question, I will have to defer to others or get back at a later date (not at the machine now)
for the second, I know this is an en-vogue question but the "blend" thing, in our context, is somewhat overhyped.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jan 20, 2021)

You really don't have to worry about libraries blending on StaffPad. They all seem to work together nicely. I have both Berlin and CinePerc, and I use them both. I prefer some instruments from one and some from the other. For instance, the Berlin Timpani is far better in my opinion, but I will often switch between the two libraries on the same staff to get the effect that I want in a certain passage. If you're a really serious StaffPad user, ultimately you will get all of them. In the short term, CinePerc offers the greatest selection of instruments.


----------



## MadLad (Jan 21, 2021)

Yeah I bought CinePerc a few days ago and I really like it (except the Glockenspiel which is more noise than sound, unfortunately). It's really huge, too. There is so much stuff to experiment with.


----------



## Igor (Feb 1, 2021)

I have both Cine and Berlin. Cine definitely sticks out more in the mix. Berlin is a bit easier to blend, but Cine tends to be brighter/bolder. 

One thing though... Berlin DEFINITELY has more round-robins. This is both easy to see (because of the dramatic difference in library file sizes) and easy to hear (occasional "machine-gun effect" in Cine). This appears to be true with all Cine libraries, actually. In general, Berlin tends to be the largest in file size, followed by Spitfire, and then Cine. And round-robins is definitely where CinePerc skimps a bit. 

With that said, Cine has some obscure and world instruments that Berlin lacks. I will mention though, that, though Cine *looks* like it has far more instruments than Berlin, this is somewhat an "illusion." Berlin will often use "Presets" to change sounds within the same overall instrument family, whereas Cine may at times just list them as separate "instruments." You can see this, for example, with their Bass Drum (28 vs 36 inch), and Snares (military, piccolo, popcorn, field drum, and "snare" are all separate "instruments" in Cine). Whereas Berlin may consolidate them.

BUT with all THAT said (lol, sorry for the long response), Cine does, indeed, have stuff in their perc that Berlin lacks.


----------



## MadLad (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm quite content with CinePerc so far. I have to turn down the volume on most of the instruments (especially mallet instruments and snare + Bass drum) quite a bit to stop them from drowning out everything else, though.


----------



## barrychab (Feb 14, 2022)

Igor said:


> I have both Cine and Berlin. Cine definitely sticks out more in the mix. Berlin is a bit easier to blend, but Cine tends to be brighter/bolder.
> 
> One thing though... Berlin DEFINITELY has more round-robins. This is both easy to see (because of the dramatic difference in library file sizes) and easy to hear (occasional "machine-gun effect" in Cine). This appears to be true with all Cine libraries, actually. In general, Berlin tends to be the largest in file size, followed by Spitfire, and then Cine. And round-robins is definitely where CinePerc skimps a bit.
> 
> ...


yes that machine gun playback is awful. Same with the Harps


----------



## Composer 2021 (Feb 27, 2022)

I have Berlin Percussion for mine. It should be fine enough. Berlin series is said to be the most deeply sampled of the available libraries.


----------

